

Siri helps hide body, then turns police informant - RobAley
http://news.sky.com/story/1317947/man-killed-friend-then-asked-siri-for-advice

======
forca
If this guy is guilty, and it can be definitively proven, hang him, but this
situation is worrying on a number of levels. What if someone hates you, has
access to your mobile whilst you sleep, takes it, commits a crime with it, and
then returns it? You're on the effing hook.

Mobile devices are really going to usher in a whole new look at crime and
potential guilt. The fact that police can now take your mobile and dump its
contents during routine traffic stops in many countries is hugely alarming.

------
higherpurpose
You mean _Apple_ turned police informant.

